

Amazing service lets you Unsubscribe from unwanted emails at once - nyliferocks
http://www.technewsbest.com/2012/06/amazing-service-stops-unwanted-email.html

======
ruswick
This is cool, but it's nothing new. Unroll came out months ago. In fact, the
focus of the product is more as a newsletter aggregator, which is and of
itself a cool concept. I've been using it, and it works to a certain extent.
It's not perfect, but it's a nice idea.

Also, you might want to check out Safe Shepherd (née MelonCard), which is
similar.

<https://safeshepherd.com/>

------
Paul_S
How can you unsubscribe from spam? If you didn't subscribe to it in the first
place then no amount of pleading will make them stop and if you did subscribe
then it's not spam. The only things that help is aggressive filtering and and
a good email client. Everything else is in the hands of sysadmins.

I do not see the purported usefulness of this.

